# Finished my backstop



## depogrig

We bought our new home a few months ago. Its nice now that we're out of town and can shoot when we want. My wife decided she wants to go out and she's been doing good practicing her new infinite edge but after losing a few arrows to the hay field behind us I decided to put this up. To me its worth it just because it looks much better than the target on top of an old cooler. 

Railroad ties buried 3 feet for posts. Cut the top at an angle so later I can add a small roof. Notched for a 2x10 on front, 2x6 on back so the carriage bolts center through the 2x6. Backstop is the $35 horse mat from tractor supply. 3/16 cable holding it, run through 1/2 thick walled conduit. 2" conduit hangers bolted through trim wood on both sided of the mat to pinch and distribute the weight some. I may order some rope ratchets to make it easier to raise and lower the target at some point, but the slip knots aren't too bad.

Here are the pics


----------



## oubackman

How well has the horse mat been working? What king of tips are you using with this set-up? All-in-all, looks like a very nice job. None you get the roof on, your set-up should be even further protected from additional elements. Thanks for sharing.

Lance


----------



## depogrig

OK, two shots. 1-100 gr. Field tip, 1 new 100 gr. Muzzy mx3. Shot into mat at 20 yards. Mission x4. 29 dl 60 lbs. 8 in penetration with FP, 18 in. With braodhead


----------



## jhunter13

How difficult to remove the arrows?


----------



## depogrig

Pita. That will be the only time I shoot the rubber on purpose.


----------



## Coldfire

That Black Hole is junk. I shoot through mine in a month. ..


----------



## Coldfire

Is still hard to remove it if you remove the tips. Btw that set up looks awesome


----------



## depogrig

Yeah I did remove the tips. The rubber pushes against the arrow shaft so you're basically dragging it through the rubber to pull it out. But it does stop stray shots and didn't damage the arrows at all.

Yeah the target's starting to get beat up but it was a gift and its done alright with field tips.


----------



## dwagoner

nice setup.... im shocked that big old piece of rubber mat is that cheap, thats a great backstop and big and very reasonably priced


----------



## depogrig

Thanks, yeah the only downside is lifting a floppy 100 lbs to hang it


----------



## TC-CountryBoy

Nice looking setup. I need to get a piece of horse matting for mine. I have a piece of old 3/4" mine belting but wanting something a little larger and had been wondering how the horse mat worked. For easier arrow removal you might try to keep a spray bottle with a little soapy water handy, and spray around the hole and the shaft on the back side. That should help it pull back out easier.


----------



## hoytrulez

That's a great idea!


----------



## depogrig

Good thinking tc, ill give that a try!


----------



## NY911

Looks weak....arent you afraid it may blow over? LOL


----------



## depogrig

Think I should brace it some? I had extra ties around so that's what I used.


----------



## Mr.Moose

How deep did you sink the ties? I would think 4ft would be enough.


----------



## depogrig

I was jk, they're 3 ft and I stamped as I back filled. I seriously doubt they will go anywhere


----------



## krieger

Looks very nice!


----------



## dustoffer

Soapy water or a spray can of WD-40


----------



## justinhonkytonk

Nice set up.


----------



## oldschoolcj5

nice setup! and you can put just about any target in front of it


----------



## Deer Mount

Looks great! I need to do something like that to save my privacy fence. I have 4 kids that love to shoot and they dont allways hit the 4x4 target LOL


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great job, next spring I may borrow the idea and build one myself. I just have too many other projects to get done right now to take on another but that will be a future one.


----------



## depogrig

You could hang two and get 8x6 coverage. If I didn't have extra ties around I would have gone with 6x6s. Would have been a lot easier than hauling those monsters around


----------



## Drcoffee

Nice work. Here's an idea on raising and lowering the target. Keep the left and right ropes but on the backside of the side posts, hang a pvc capped pipe filled (weighted) with sand to keep the target centered and facing forward. Then use a third rope dead center up top thru an eyelet and run over to one side and use a cleat like you would find on a sail boat to secure the rope. Then you would only pull the rope to raise it and release the cleat to lower it.


----------

